# When GRAPEs collide they see STARS N' ROCKETS! (Tutorial!)



## hr44 (Aug 30, 2008)

Heeeyyy Lovlies... so I'm giving this TUT thing a try fromthis FOTD. This is my first. Hopefully I did okay on it and it works out for you guys. I did have fun doing it although it is pretty time consuming! 

Products used:
Eyes:
UDPP
Fushia Perfect CCB
Cloud Burst (Heatherette Trio 1)
Stars N’ Rockets e/s
Llama e/s
Grape pigment
Ardell Wispies
Ground Brown e/s

Face:
NC40 Studio Fix
NC 42 Studo Finish
MSF Medium Plus
NC 20 concealer
Love Joy Blush (Sonic Chic)

Lips:
Pink Air/White Top Lustre Twin

Brushes:
¾ Loew Cornell Maxine’s Mop Brush
#138 Tapered Face Brush
#187 Duo Fibre Brush
#219 Pencil Brush
#217 Blending Brush
#224 Tapered Blending Brush
#239 Eye Shading Brush
#252 Large Shader Brush
#266 Small Angle Brush






Please Note: Throughout the tutorial I will be mentioning the brushes by number so if you need to know what type of brush it is.. just look back up at the brush list to see which TYPE of brush is being used so you can substitute with similar brushes. =) 

KAY on to business!

Step 1: Start with a fresh clean and moisturized face! 





Step 2:  Apply Urban Decay Primer Potion to entire lid like so. I just spread it with my CLEAN finger. 








Step 3: Then take #252, apply Fushia Passion onto brush. Apply the CCB to ¾ of the lid all the way to the crease. (Include the crease)












Step 4: Take the mop brush to Stars ‘N Rockets. Apply it over Fushia Passion BUT leave a tiny bit of Fushia Passion untouched by the e/s.  (It will help with the blending of the two shades) 












Step 5: Take some Grape pigment with #239, like so. 








Step 6: Apply  (by packing only!)    to the corners. Yea, it looks like a dark splotch but that is the whole idea. Don’t worry about going out of your desired shape (we’ll fix that later) But pat the color to the corners.




It should look funky like this!





Step 7: Noooo I’m not going to blend just yet! Take your highlight (my case llama e/s) and pack it on your brow bone. I say pack because it’s going to help with the blending and won’t be so strong the higher up you go.




The result should look something like this.





Step 8:
NOW for the blending part. Take #217 and start blending inwards and into the crease. Take it as far as you would like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I took it ¾ of the way as of right now. 






Keep blending inward even though the Grape will lighten up.





Don’t worry. Just blend till you like it. See… I’m happy with the blending here…






Step 9:
You lost some of the intensity of the Grape color once you started to blend it inward. 
Take #217 and SOFTLY   dip it in the Grape pig….




…and apply it from the outer corner and move inward. Go in circular motions in the outer V to darken it. Keep it intense near the crease area or to however you like. Get the Grape color to your liking. (I actually took the Grape over the entire crease this time but very softly on the inner corner portion)
I likey it like this! 





Step 10: 
Alright.. time for the BLACK!!!! Take Cloud Burst with your pencil brush.




 Draw it into your crease but keep it below the Grape color. Take it in as far as you like. I took it all the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Remember start from the OUTSIDE and then IN.  
You should have some like this. 





Step 11. 
Okay… now is the part where you finalize your colors by using your blending brush. Blend the black into the grape to soften the line you drew. 





Here is the FINAL shadow look. BBBUUUTTT it IS messy in the outer corners. FIXING time!





Step 12: 
Take a Q-tip that is damp with makeup remover.




 Swipe away any of the excess you don’t want and create the shape that you want. I take mine to meet the brow line. (If the makes sense). 








Step 13:
Line your waterline and upper lash line with Feline kohl.






Notice how the upper kohl line isn’t so smooth… nooo worries: 





Step 14:
Take the pencil brush and Smudge that line.




 The creaminess of the kohl allows for a great blended liner look.





Step 15:
Take boot black liner and line the upper lash line again, keep it small. (This is optional… it just creates a more dramatic look)





Step 16:
Take the pencil brush again and apply Cloud Burst over the Kohl. 
This will keep the Kohl from smudging.





Step 17: 
Ohhh noooooo… now to the dreadful dark circles!





Step 18:
Take NC 20 concealer  (yep it’s SUPER LIGHT for me… that’s the whole point)    and apply it using #224 brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like this. 





Step 19:
Apply concealer. I love using #187 for a much softer application. I place the concealer on the foil because pick up is easier and it’s easier clean-up AND I don’t have to dot my face which I can’t stand doing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Step 20:
Apply the powder. I placed MSF Medium plus under my eyes and then NC 42 all over!





Step 21:
CLEAN up those BROWS from the excess powder/concealer.









Step 22:
Use #266 and apply Ground Brown e/s to the brows.








Step 23: 
Dip #266 in the grape pigment and apply to the lower lash line but only 3/4th of the way.








Step 24:
WOO HOO cheekie time! Dip #138 into Love Joy and sweep down (like pictured). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sweep till you get your desired amount. 





Step 25: Apply mascara. (Falsies are optional)





 (Step: optional 26) 
Apply dim lip erase. 





Then apply Baby Sparks and Sugarrimmed. 





REWIND<<<<<<

Real Step 26:
Apply Pink Air/White Top Lustre Twin.





AND VOILA!!! The LOOK is complete! BOMB DIGGITY!!! 















I hope I did okay… this being my first TUT and all. But THANKS for checking this out! Feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2008)

You look fantastic in purple, thanks for the tut!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

wow thanks for this tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 30, 2008)

love it! gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2008)

beautifuly done. thank you.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Aug 30, 2008)

gorgeous look! grape is an awesome pigment!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 30, 2008)

you look great and i love your nails!


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, you did an awesome job for your first tut! I'm gonna try this look myself.


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for this tutorial, i love the effect of Grape pigment, i definitely need it in my collection.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW! I love it! You did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful tutorial!  I love how versatile Grape p/g is!!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Aug 30, 2008)

Gorgeous! Incredible blending - I'm jealous~


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

That is very beautiful! You did a great tut!


----------



## hr44 (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww thanks guys! I'm glad you like it! I might do another someday! =)


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 1, 2008)

Great first job on the tutorial! This is a gorgeous look, you wear it so well! This is the perfect look for going out to the club or out at night.
I can't wait to see more from you!!


----------



## vcanady (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW this is gorgeous!! amazing tutorial!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Sep 2, 2008)

you did a great job, you look great!, btw supecute nails!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 2, 2008)

Great tut, grape is my fav pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## misstammy (Sep 2, 2008)

What a Great look. You are stunning and those colors really makes your eyes POP.  Beautiful.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 3, 2008)

this looks amazing, purples really suit you and i also loveee your nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
x


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

purple looks great on you


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks for this one ... Stars N Rockets is one of my faves and you make it look gorgeous!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love this look!


----------



## Me and MAC (Oct 18, 2008)

This is so nice! You're nails are cute too


----------



## jdechant (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! This looks great! I love the color combinations!!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 18, 2008)

I love love love this look. I am putting grape pigment on my list for next MAC shopping. I am a big purple fan and this look is so good. Thanks for the tut, I def want to try this look. Great job!


----------



## hr44 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you guys!!! 

I will try my best to make another tutorial some day. But glad you like this one!

PURPLE is AMAZING!


----------



## bsquared (Nov 13, 2008)

I love it! Purples are my favorite!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

really pretty


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 15, 2008)

that's a really pretty purple tutorial. i love how detailed you were. thanks for sharing


----------



## ecberger (Nov 16, 2008)

stunning!!!! this tut is gorgeousss and the outcome is beautiful on you


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

wow! amazing tutorial, those colors look fabulous! especially on you. TAT


----------

